# normal to only feel one baby?



## chetnaz

Hey ladies, hope u can help as a bit worried. I'm sure i can only feel one of the babies moving (lots) whereas the other one hardly at all. when i asked the MW she just said, "well how do u know you're not feeling both, they do move around you know", but its always on one side i feel movements. Is this normal? Could i be feeling both and just not realising it??


----------



## midori1999

I have read a lot of people say they can only feel one at first, then the other later on, or that they findit hard to tell which twin was moving when througout their pregnancy, so I wouldn't worry too much. 

Also, are your twins definitely one each side? One of mine is in front and one behind, so I suppose in that case it is normal to feel the twin at the front move more, although sometimes I feel movement I am sure must be the other twin, I am never that sure...


----------



## chetnaz

Hi Midori, thanks for your reply. Last time i had a scan (2 weeks ago) they were side by side, one on the left and one on the right, but i guess they could have moved since then. I've got another scan on friday so i guess i'll know then, but i cant help worrying as i can feel one ALOT and he kicks very hard, lol, why i dont think i can feel the other. 
:(

Aah well, guess i'll find out in 2 days time. Im probably worrying over nothing, but since the consultant kept going on about TTTS and identical twins being high risk, im now worried i can feel one as he's got bigger, but the other hasnt! That's what's freaking me out a bit to be honest - the thought that one isnt growing enough. :( :( xx


----------



## _Vicky_

why dont you call the hospital and tell them you are experiencing reduceed movement? I did and they popped me on a trace maching for 30 mins and all was fine - Fynn had engaged and I wasnt feeling him at all - I was 35 weeks at that point not sure how far along you are. Earlier on in my pregnancy Sam was at the back and Fynn at the front too soo I couldnt feel sam hardly at all. At one point Fynn was transverse too and ouch I felt every little wiggle lol - so its all about position but still worth getting checked out x


----------



## bek74

I would say that you are feeling both but don't know it. They are still so small and wriggle and change sides all the time and very quickly.

At my last MW appointment she was listening to their heartbeats and one minute she had twin 1 and then lost her only to move around a bit in the same area and then find twin 2, she can tell which is which by their heart rates so my guess is your feeling both.

I am now starting to tell who is who, I feel Twin 1 very low and just under my belly button but I feel Twin 2 about inline with my belly button or above, they both move from side to side, so I focus on the height of the movement to figure out who is who. I see your due July 28th, I am due July 26th but OB is taking them July 13th when I am 38wks. so your about the same as me. 
If it is really bothering you, speak to your MW or OB or even the emergency room with your concerns.


----------



## mamato2more

One baby is usually more mellow than the other, and with positioning, who knows..I feel A all the time, B, not so much..He's in a position to where most of his kicks I just dont feel..Drives me nuts!


----------



## Kitty23

earlier in my pregnancy I only felt movement on one side, it was because Poppy was head down and kicking my left side and Noah was traverse(sp) and his feet were kicking the left side to. So I was actaully feeling two babies kicking though thought it was only one I was feeling xxx


----------



## auntcarrie

mamato2more said:


> One baby is usually more mellow than the other, and with positioning, who knows..I feel A all the time, B, not so much..He's in a position to where most of his kicks I just dont feel..Drives me nuts!

I was the same as Anne. Baby A kicked first and I felt her the entire pregnancy - we called her our soccer player. Baby B was a few weeks later that I first felt her, and she was always less active (or so it felt) and kicked gently - we called her our ballet dancer. I was constantly worried about Baby B but she was facing back so chances are I just couldn't feel her kicks. 

...And both came out perfect! They actually still seem to have the personalities they had in the womb - Sam is our soccer player, very noisy and demanding and a drama queen... Gabby is our ballet dancer, very sweet and gentle and much less demanding! Little miracles.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Laura2919

I was only feeling Chloe because Jaycee was facing her and kicking her! Lol. If your worried go to hospital... Its the only way your going to be sure xx


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks ladies. I have a scan and consultant meeting on friday morning so i'll just have to hang on until then. xxx


----------

